# Are you in love????



## Sapphire (Aug 12, 2003)

*Yikes!! Let's all kiss and make up!!*

Can't delete the thread.. but I am deleting my comments...
I was not trying to rub anything in anyone's face.. I apologize to anyone who thought I was.....
Sapphire


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Aug 12, 2003)

Yes! I am in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and I love him because he puts up with my shit!! and let me say I sling a lot of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not just that...he is a great  provider, great father, a very loving patient man, supportive and ....my soul mate.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

thats beautiful you two.

i am in love with life....does that count ?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Aug 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> thats beautiful you two.
> 
> i am in love with life....does that count ?



In my book it does!!


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 12, 2003)

I'm in love with food, does that count.


----------



## nectron101 (Aug 13, 2003)

Of course I'm in love!!!

I love my girl cause she's SO beautiful, so sexy, so shy, so romantic...

she's just perfect!!


----------



## ponyboy (Aug 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> thats beautiful you two.
> 
> i am in love with life....does that count ?



Amen to that sister.  I am in love with a lot of people, but they aren't necessarily significant others.  

That always prompts the question:  Do you think it is possible to be in love with more than one person at a time?  I believe that you can love people for different reasons.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

yes Pony i do believe that you can be in love with different people for different reasons. Just because someone emotional and spritually satifies you doesnt mean that they sexually or intellectually stimulate you


----------



## ponyboy (Aug 13, 2003)

I totally agree with that.

It is (I believe) almost impossible to have someone who is that balance of physical, emotional, mental and spiritual all together.  I have had three of these but never all four together.  

Really hot girls who are there for you, but have no soul...or really amazing girls who aren't good looking enough!  I'm a very physical oriented person...so that's a big part of it for me.  

If I ever found her I would probably propose on the spot!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

oh i dont know if you would propose in the spot however you will be so dumb founded you may let her slip by...so grab her and hold her tight 

she is out there...like my prince charming is


----------



## sawheet (Aug 13, 2003)

Ok I am gonna ralph now


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

me too  

seriously you two...why dont you just make a thread entitled Saph and Dave then we wouldnt bother you.

love i believe is great but is rediculous when two people hide from the public and play games


----------



## sawheet (Aug 13, 2003)

ever get a new puppy your like awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww   its so cute and lovable ya just wanna squezze it untill it dies.  then it grows into a dog, you still love it very very much and would do anything for it, but its a diferent feeling...........  isnt it


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 13, 2003)

I'd agree with J'Bo ... if the two of you aren't an item, I'd say you have foolen most here.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

save the drama dave


----------



## david (Aug 13, 2003)

yeah, J'bo, I saved it!  Read above!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Well, I'm glad all of you are taking the time to second guess and try to figure out things about me but personally whoever I'm friend's with, love etc... and though I haven't said anything bc/ my private life is such that.  If you think the obvious is so plain to see, then, could it possibly be that you may all be mistaken?
> 
> So with that in mind, I will see you all later and thank you for being such great online friend's that I thought you all were.
> ...



Interesting ... sorry to see you leave because some think you and Sapphire are an item.    But we must all do what we think is correct, so I wish you the best and hope that you do continue to be happy.  

take care and good luck with whatever you choose to pursue.


----------



## ponyboy (Aug 13, 2003)

I think all the problems are a direct result of feeling like others are rubbing our faces in the fact that they have these "wonderful" relationships...even if you're sharing, you're sharing too much with people who could really care less personally.  

Don't air your feelings if you aren't prepared for people to react to them, either positive or negative.


----------



## david (Aug 13, 2003)

What's interesting is that for the past two months I have stated that I was NOT going to post much anymore.  If you don't believe me then maybe Prince would like to copy and paste my PM  that I sent two months ago that I was leaving for various reasons anyway.  I've spoken to many of you in the past but through online journal/diaries, PM's etc only.  I never heard any of you say boo before.  But that's it guys, I'm done and I wish all of you the best of luck, too!  If you need me, you all know how to find me.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

Dave i dont know if your gonna read this but i hope that you do. 
And since you opened this up lets have a little chat dear.

You were a friend for a long time....longer than anyone here until about a month ago. I was there for you when you needed me to be and you were there for me. We chatted on the phone we were looking forward to meeting eachother and hanging out. Until you one day found a women (and god yes i am/was happy for you) and then BOOM. No more friends. no more chats. you havent been ther for me like a friend and no i dont want to hear FUCKING excuses about not being online much. SO FUCKING WHAT we were friends outside of IM until you dropped everything for your new love. Then when i simply state my opinion you freak out....one thing to say to you SAD VERY VERY VERY SAD. So i go back to my original opinion of you and say "your a player". A definition of a player to me is someone that pretends to feel one way and then doesnt the next day. You were a friend until it wasnt convienent for you. 

So have fun and i hope that you and your soulmate live happily ever after. I hope that she doesnt experience the cards you dealt me.

BYE


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

p.s dont blame others in your little childish signature for your mistakes...


----------



## ponyboy (Aug 13, 2003)

OUCH!

Any bets on how long it will take for this to get deleted?  

BTW...I can understand where you're coming from J'Bo...I have had "friends" that have done the same thing.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

why would it get deleted? i am simply expressing to dave how i feel cause he is too childish to openly talk to me about it.

i seriously do wish him the best...i just wish that things did not end up so harsh between us...but you live and learn.


----------



## sawheet (Aug 13, 2003)

These are the days of our lives


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

damn we havent had a war in like weeks.


----------



## sawheet (Aug 13, 2003)

Im war  {i need roman numerals for this one}    Im war   2345,  That was a bad one lots of casualties


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 13, 2003)

GEEZ!!  I am sorry I even started this thread..  as a matter of fact I am gonna delete it NOW....


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 13, 2003)

I love my wife very much, and she happens to be a member here.

Please don't flame me for it.


----------



## Yanks20 (Aug 13, 2003)

IAB, i won't flame you for that one, but how bout them Red Sox - one game out of the wild card and falling fast!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Yanks20 *_
> IAB, i won't flame you for that one, but how bout them Red Sox - one game out of the wild card and falling fast!



THEY FUCKING SUCK!


----------



## Yanks20 (Aug 13, 2003)

and just think they have to play the A's what 5 more times in the next week and then they have to meet the Mariners. guess that is what happens when they have to start facing better competition. Sorry man, i just don't think it is Boston's year just like always!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 13, 2003)

They are beginning thier annual slide into mediocrity right on time.  By the end of August, they should be a solid 5-6 games out of the Wild Card race and 10 or so out of the AL East race.

Time for a managerial change.  Theo Epstein and company have worked hard to get a good roster together and the players are playing totally uninspired and unmotivated right now.  The blame for that goes to the manager.  Our bullpen is finally doing a solid job, but now the starting pitching is sucking and the offense has gone south.


----------



## Yanks20 (Aug 13, 2003)

you couldn't expect any team to keep hitting the way they have been the whole year. don't get me wrong, they are still batting .298 as a team, but the starting pitching is falling fast and they cannot even get to the improved bullpen. i mean they were down 5-0 in the first inning yesterday and with Mulder on the mound they were doomed. plus Pedro doesn't look all that impressive at all this year. i don' think he is putting the scare into teams they way he used to. something is wrong with his shoulder and they are not letting it out....

your right though, they put up a good fight just can never seem to go the distance when it counts. plus they have a much harder schedule down the road than the Yanks and A's, since they are pretty much down with the central division. 

Well, you always have next year. i do agree with the changing of the manager and coaching staff as a whole. Graddy just seems to let things play out instead of shaking things up. Still think that Williams was a much better manager than him...


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Yikes!! Let's all kiss and make up!!*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Can't delete the thread.. but I am deleting my comments...
> I was not trying to rub anything in anyone's face.. I apologize to anyone who thought I was.....
> Sapphire



Just wanted to make it clear that i did not think you were rubbing it in anyones face. Everyone could see how happy you were with your soulmate. I wish you the best. This was between Dave and I and was bound to come out sometime. Sorry it was in your thread.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Yanks20 *_
> you couldn't expect any team to keep hitting the way they have been the whole year.



True, but one could always hope!  They have bailed out the pitching staff time and time again.  No way any offense can keep that up for 162+ games.

As far as Pedro goes, he is just a weak, frail man.  Even when he is on the top of his game, he can only give us 7 innings (with a couple of rare exceptions) because he is injury prone and has to be protected.  Then our bullpen comes in and the fireworks begin!    At least with your starters, Moose, Wells, and Clemens can give you 8 innings and minimize your bullpen's involvement.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 13, 2003)

***HIJACKED THREAD***


----------



## Yanks20 (Aug 13, 2003)

couldn't agree with you more!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: Yikes!! Let's all kiss and make up!!*



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Just wanted to make it clear that i did not think you were rubbing it in anyones face. Everyone could see how happy you were with your soulmate. I wish you the best. This was between Dave and I and was bound to come out sometime. Sorry it was in your thread.


I am sorry too, if my comment provoked any sort of confrontation.. especially between two good friends!


----------



## OceanDude (Aug 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> ... That always prompts the question:  Do you think it is possible to be in love with more than one person at a time?  I believe that you can love people for different reasons.


I have agonized over this one all my life. What I have finally learned is there are SO many beautiful and warm women who I LOVE but am not "in love" with. I am only in love with my wife. Being "In love" means putting up with the good times and the bad times and wanting to make it work or to empathize with the other because you WANT IT to work and want each other to be happy and will go out of your way to help the other overcome personal difficulties and pains or to grow. I am so ???in love??? with my wife because she is both my best friend as well as my wife. Contrasting that with ???loving??? another person is just seeing all the super positive things about a person (looks, talents, smile, purity of spirit, perseverance, dedication, intelligence, fighting spirit etc. etc.) and admiring them and just feeling happy and honored to be a small part of their life (friend, co-worker, minor acquaintance, neighbor, church member etc.). It???s like extended family.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Yikes!! Let's all kiss and make up!!*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> I am sorry too, if my comment provoked any sort of confrontation.. especially between two good friends!



No Sapphire we were good friends...at least i thought we were...but friends dont ditch people when good times come around...friends stick with you through thick and thin.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2003)

Hey...well..I think I can oficially asaythat I think I am on my way to being in love. This is significant, as I have never felt this way with a woman before....
I've dated alot..but nothing serious.
I have and am being tempted a teh club every weekend..nothing. 
I totally enjoy the company of my lady and everything else that goes along with this relationship...I think I am on my way to being a kept man....this is kinda cool...


----------



## P-funk (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm not in love........girls like to break my heart so I am currently doing my best to shut everyone out of my life because lately I feel like people are nothing but leeches and are trying to just use you to get something they want.......sad but true.


----------



## gr81 (Aug 13, 2003)

I feel ya Pfunk, you can't trust a bitch


----------



## Fade (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love with my Butterfly

Yall take that BWAAAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fade *_
> I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love
> 
> Yall take that BWAAAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA



...sounds like a countyr song...but..where'd the sound of the sheep come from...


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

Fade your a sweetheart 

Burner thats awesome 

GR81 and P-Funk you guys need to find real women :rolleye:


----------



## butterfly (Aug 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fade *_
> I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love with my Butterfly
> 
> Yall take that BWAAAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA


I love you too my honeybunny, my true love, my soulmate    

Forever & Always!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2003)

hey!
I hope I have that (see above) with my girl.....


...and for lesser important things...I made a perfectly good slam....and it got ignored....damn...I am losing my touch!


----------



## Fade (Aug 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ...sounds like a countyr song...but..where'd the sound of the sheep come from...


Pig fuker 


How's that Burner?


----------



## gr81 (Aug 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> GR81 and P-Funk you guys need to find real women :rolleye:




Believe me J I am looking, they happen to be few and far between though.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fade *_
> Pig fuker
> 
> 
> How's that Burner?



much better!
Thanks!


----------



## OceanDude (Aug 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ...sounds like a countyr song...but..where'd the sound of the sheep come from...


----------



## kuso (Aug 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> ever get a new puppy your like awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww   its so cute and lovable ya just wanna squezze it untill it dies.  then it grows into a dog, you still love it very very much and would do anything for it, but its a diferent feeling...........  isnt it



Is that how your mother explained it to you?


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> Believe me J I am looking, they happen to be few and far between though.



I hear you...same goes for the single men out there


----------



## gopro (Aug 14, 2003)

I am in love with Jbo's avatar...


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 14, 2003)

@ GP


----------



## gopro (Aug 14, 2003)

@ J'bo


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 14, 2003)

@ GP

p.s i thought that you would like the butt shot in the pic thread better


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 14, 2003)

Oh Thank goodness! 

 Everyone is playing nice again!!!  Let's keep the talk about baseball and who loves whom... or who loves what.. just NO MORE FIGHTING!!!

   

I ALSO LOVE PIZZA!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 14, 2003)

i love pizza too  

gonna have it Sunday after a movie with my friends and eat it in the hot tub and giggle


----------



## ZECH (Aug 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> 
> I ALSO LOVE PIZZA!!


Not on your diet!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Not on your diet!



Yeah, yeah I know.....  protein shake no milk, oatmeal, chicken, steamed veggies!!! 
 

and

FLAX OIL!!!  YUCKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mudge (Aug 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> I'm not in love........girls like to break my heart so I am currently doing my best to shut everyone out of my life because lately I feel like people are nothing but leeches and are trying to just use you to get something they want.......sad but true.



My dad raised me with old fashioned values, there are alot of self centered undeveloped morons out there, but there are a few jewels too, it just takes awhile to find them.


----------



## gopro (Aug 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> @ GP
> 
> p.s i thought that you would like the butt shot in the pic thread better



I do, just into your tummy today!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 14, 2003)

@ GP again


----------



## gopro (Aug 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> @ GP again


:bounce: @ J'bo


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 14, 2003)

shaking my  at GP


----------



## CRASHMAN (Aug 14, 2003)

I'm in love with my sport.  i'm too young to have somethin so serious and a child could fuck everything up for me so i'm sterin straight for my goals first


----------



## CRASHMAN (Aug 14, 2003)

ok done with the maturity.....girls suck and break my heart too much.


----------



## gopro (Aug 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> shaking my  at GP


----------



## aceman (Aug 14, 2003)

*tease*

J'bo are you paid by this sight to be a tease.  You are always getting the guys revved up and then shutting them down.  I think someone is paying you good money to be here.  Keeps guys coming back over and over.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 14, 2003)

nope, but thanks for asking.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: tease*



> _*Originally posted by aceman *_
> J'bo are you paid by this sight to be a tease.  You are always getting the guys revved up and then shutting them down.  I think someone is paying you good money to be here.  Keeps guys coming back over and over.



I shut them down? and no i dont get paid unless you would like to pay me


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> nope, but thanks for asking.



One day we will be


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 15, 2003)

too late ... she's leaving


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 15, 2003)

sometimes we push the envelope once to often ... people get hurt ... emotions run high ... pain is all too real.   

I now wish that PB was here ... he's been here, thought about ending things ... taking the easy way out as they say.  

Can it really be that bad?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 15, 2003)

is time all healing?  does the hurt and pain ever go away?
does one ever reach the bottom?  I seem to keep falling further and further down ... perhaps I'm headed to an early meeting the devil himself.

I have failed my wife

I have failed my daughter

I have failed my mother  ... and the only upside is that I can't fail my father as he doesn't care. 

disallusionment ... if that's a word ... it's funny how you can laugh one day, and the next, find yourself in a place that scares the hell out of you.  Can it be one person's fault?  Is it possible for something to this wrong and only have one person be at fault?

You get here and it's scary ... things you think of ... 

suddenly ... people you thought were friends, begin to choose sides ... they start to realign their way of thinking about you ...

PB was told, think about your son ... well my daugther already had enough.  How does having to choose when to see either parent really work.  Is it fair?  Wouldn't knowing things were final make a difference?  Knowing that you only need a mother ...


----------



## Jodi (Aug 15, 2003)

I;m lost!  What's going on?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 15, 2003)

Saliva's lyric ... I got to get on with livin' or get the hell on with dying ... that becomes quite interesting when you've fallen from grace.  

You have no one.  The one person you loved you've turned green with anger against you - why?  Who knows .... and does it really matter.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 15, 2003)

Good Stuff 

I was worried there for a second and totally confused


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 15, 2003)

No need to be worried ... you can be confused, but don't worry.  When the time comes for the dying to begin ... it shall happen ... and it's just a part of life - whether it's earlier than expected.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 15, 2003)

I get phone calls saying ... why?  What did you do?  

Assumptions are a terrible thing ... 

... but maybe those that call and voice their assumptions are actually speaking the truth.  It's wholey possible.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 15, 2003)

strange how people you don't really know, form a union ... suddenly, you're the beast ... the devil in human form ...


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 15, 2003)

how does love evolve?

why do we choose someone?  was it their smile?  their personality?  is it possible to love and then not love?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 15, 2003)

who determines when love is done?  can it be determined?

you sit ... all alone ... by yourself, and think ... ponder ... imagine yourself lonely ... does the feeling become permanent?


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)

NT.

We are all here for you and i personally take no side.
People are beautiful in their own individual ways.
Sometimes people are better without the ones they thought they loved then together and unhappy.
Take this time to rediscover and learn about what you have gone through and who you are as a person.
People tend to lose themselves when in relationships and lose sight of what really happens.
I have been in the EXACT same situation that you are now in, only we had lost a child.
I speak from experience (from my parents) when i say that children sense when things are wrong regardless of their age. When two people become happy again they can fully give to their children once more. 
There are many things that helped me through these hards times and one thing was to experience and fully feel all of my emotions instead of hiding them. When people hide emotions they become harder to deal with as time goes by.
I once asked someone "how much is enough" when it comes to chaos and fighting in a relationship....answer is NEVER.
Blaming eachother at this point is pointless and will only make the situation worse. Instead work inside yourself to relize why you make the decisions you do and how you can make better choices next time.
When i said that one day we both will be in love NT i meant it...we will  
when? who knows
with who? also dont know
But it will happen once you find that love inside yourself first.
Time seems to drag on right now but each day will get a little easier as you discover what it is that was lost, inside YOU.

I am here and always will be.

Check you pm's...its my phone number and you can call if ever you need to at what ever time you want 

You have failed no one.

Love Jenny
xox


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 15, 2003)

I have failed ... my wife, my daughter, my mother ... me!  

I sit here ... searching for something ... hoping that this was all a bad dream .. but after each drink I take, I'm still here ... alone.   Why wait?  Does time heal all wounds?  I don't know ... and I'm about to find out.  All these years I thought I was nothing like my father ... only to find out that I am him!  You have no idea of how low that is ...


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 15, 2003)

hiding emotions ... I could teach a course on that .. but why do I do it?


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)

do you want me to answer all of these questions? cause i can.
i had to learn them all myself as i went through a situation similar to this.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 15, 2003)

I am sorry ... I have failed 

does life continue on from here ... I don't know ... do I deserve to be in this world ... I don't know ...


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)

can it really be that bad? do we hide from situations for fear of confrontation? do we run from problems that seem to hard to deal with? yes

does time heal? well for some it does but is it time that you look for to heal or is it simply time that is wasted when it can be looked at and enjoyed because you learn about how you work and what you like to change about yourself...these are all a matter of how you look at life and its happenings.

does the hurt and pain go away? it is in the moments of your decisions that your destiny is shaped...if you choose to hurt and bury your pain then the pain will always be there...if you grab a hold onto your emotions and experience them fully you will heal.

does one reach the bottom? yes you can...but i know that you are strong enough to realize what is going on and to not go there...catch yourself before you fall so to speak.

can it be one persons fault? never it is never about being someones fault...any situation even brutal things such a affairs etc. are never one persons fault...two people are in the relationship and something happens for someone to do something out of character...if you catch problems and deal with them as they come they never progress into heart aches just minor road bumps.

Is it fair that a child has to decide when to see a parent? yes it is...two parents that stay together because of the child is the worst thing to do...do you want to teach her to live the way you are? to accept some of the things that happen? the question should be do you want your child to grow up and have the relationship that you and your spouse have?

Why does someone grow green with anger? because they fully lose themselves and cannot grab a hold of life anymore...everything turns black and you are no longer able to see the light...you slowly die inside with guilt and anger that comes over you.

Why? what did you do? nothing is ever about one situation but compounded events that lead to unfulfilling lives...it isnt anyones business or place to judge..just to be there to support and love people like you 

How does love evolve? evolution is complex and is different in every relationship...love takes on what ever form you mold it into.

Why do we choose someone? i was thinking of this myself one day and am still trying to come up with why i personally choose someone to come into my life...is it based upon previous relatioships or experiences? were you once with someone that loved material things and money was a HUGE priority and now you choose to live and look for money? have you been with someone that left a bad taste in your mouth and now look to someone with complete opposite chararcteristics? still question these things everyday?

Who determines when love is done? the person that is dying and feels that they have a little strength left to rebuild.

The images you feel of being alone are freightening...why? because we fear what we may do by ourselves and what we may discover...do we even like ourselves and they way we work?

Taking on a parents characteristic can be freightening although once you recognize that it is happening you are on your way...now you can slowly start to change your habits and behaviour because you knw exacetly what you do not want to become.

Why do we hide emotions? because they are too hard or seem to unbarable to deal with...the longer we hide the more that we run the harder it is to deal with...stop the cycle now and a new life will begin.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I am sorry ... I have failed
> 
> does life continue on from here ... I don't know ... do I deserve to be in this world ... I don't know ...



You have not failed anyone but yourself and that means that it is you that can change you...people can help guide you but it is you that has to have the desire to live a better life and only then can you give someone love...when you love yourself....as everyone around you loves you.


----------



## aceman (Aug 15, 2003)

*right there*

Man I see where you are coming from.  I am struggling in a marriage right now and it seems as if there is no way out.  We are two people to proud to make the changes.  To bull headed.  I have two kids and I do not want to see the look on their faces if I was to say mommy and daddy can't be together anymore.  That would break my heart.  At the same time I want happiness too.  It is a tough situation because I have seen this happen with my sisters and have seen how it affected their kids.  I do not think there is any easy way out of this.  Sometimes relationships really suck especially when kids are involved.  Sometimes things have a way of working themselves out and thats what I am hoping for.


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 15, 2003)

NT, Are you serious? Or quoting lines form a song? Because if you are serious, Im going to sit you down and knock some sense of how much your worth to the world right up in you.


----------



## david (Aug 15, 2003)

Although I haven't said much lately and seen to have gone away but I DO still read things here from time to time.........

NT, 

Keep your head held high and don't you fall bc/ you are a human being and deserve a good life and don't let this falter you.  It hurts real bad at first but things eventually work and and become even better, if not stronger.  

Stay strong my friend.  You deserve only the best and yes, your friend's around you and here love you to death.

David


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 16, 2003)

Hey NT!!!  Listen to me!!! Things will get BETTER!!!!  I swear they will!!

BE STRONG!!

I sorta know where you are coming from....  I am in the process of completely changing my life.. moving out to live on my own again... getting divorced..  THANKFULLY there are no children involved... but I can sorta understand how you are feeling..  although the divorce is my idea. 


YOU WILL BE HAPPY AGAIN...  and you will have learned things from this experience that will help you in the future.

BE BRAVE, DON'T GIVE UP!!!  Sometimes something that seems so wrong or so painful ends up being for the best.

Life is really tough sometimes for all of us!  YOU ARE NOT ALONE!!!  Lean on your friends for now.. and when you feel stronger stand up straight and go out there and FIND happiness!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Aug 16, 2003)

Hi Dave


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 18, 2003)

A big thank you to all who have responded to my crazy Friday rant.  You people here are some of the best people.   I'm not sure what I've done to allow me to have such a great bunch of friends, but I am very thankful.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 18, 2003)

you are a great friend in return NT


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> A big thank you to all who have responded to my crazy Friday rant.  You people here are some of the best people.   I'm not sure what I've done to allow me to have such a great bunch of friends, but I am very thankful.



I am glad you are sounding better!!!  Listen NT we ALL know how you feel!!!  YOU ARE NOT ALONE!!!!  Remember that!!!


----------

